# Netflix on UK TiVo?



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I have family in the UK with the VM TiVo ... and thus my curiosity ..

As you're no doubt aware, the US-TiVo's have supported Netflix streaming for quite some time .. Now the news is .. Netflix is coming to the UK
Source: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...atures/netflix-after-uk-fortress-2375583.html

Does anyone have any information regarding TiVo support for this?

Thanks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No news as yet.


----------

